# News from Ecuador



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100930/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_ecuador_protest
this doesn't make a trip there look too good right now!


----------



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2010)

Ouch!
Best to not go to Ecuador for a few days.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2010)

if they all would go out into the jungle and check out the orchids for a few hours, they'd get rid of all their stress and get on with life!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 1, 2010)

YIKES! The policia are not your friends.


----------



## etex (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG- that's scary!!


----------



## Clark (Oct 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/COPS-LARGEST-GANG-POLICE-T-SHIRT-MANY-COLORS-SIZES-/130437715990


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2010)

yes, best sweatshirt to catch a beat-down in, no thanx!


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Oct 14, 2010)

Well.... tomorow I, and my family are on our way to Ecuador 
... people there tell me it is ok now.... should be safe.

I start up north in Quito, and go to Bellavista cloud forest, then travel south to end up in Cuenca. There I meet some people, who will take me to see Phrag. besseae /dalessandroi in situ 

Will post some photos whaen I get back.

All the best from aughtum Denmark
Lars


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 14, 2010)

Hope things remain calm & you can thoroughly enjoy your trip!


----------



## nikv (Oct 14, 2010)

I wish you a safe and orchid-filled trip to Ecuador, Lars!


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks 

Packing the last stuf now... soon rady to leave, Cant wait, this is a first for me-


Lars


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2010)

Enjoy. I'm hoping to maybe get there for the Orchid symposium/festival in November.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi again

So this is my last day here in Ecuador...
It is perfectly safe to come here !!

It is an amazing country... very nice people, great food (and real good beer ) and lots and lots of orchids.. and hummingbirds all over.

When I get back to Denmark, I will post pictures.

I have seen lots of orchids in situ, and especialy the one I came for, namely Phrag. besseae (and Phrag. dalessandroi) hundreds of plants of them, incl a few in flower.

Greetings from the midle of the Earth

Lars


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing your photos, Lars.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanx Lars; get home safely.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 27, 2010)

I am so anxious to see some of your photos, too! I am glad you are having a great time!! Have a nice and safe trip home!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39863570/ns/world_news-americas/

Whoops! Mexican trip may be out now also!


----------



## gonewild (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know....probably no one to stop you from collecting orchids? 
Just don't look like a cop.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm you may be correct!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101030/ap_on_re_as/as_indonesia_disasters

OK, this orchid trip is definitely out!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2010)

That's for sure! What a shame, troubles in tropical paradise, midwest winters aren't looking that bad now!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2010)

it could be a good thing that cold weather might dampen 'irrational enthusiasm'... sure looks like hot weather encourages it


----------

